# Beto, Pepe, Pancho, Paco. Tito



## oso

(FSabroso, espero que ahora no me lo borres. Ya pedí la traducción. Gracias)

Beto, Pepe, Pancho, Paco. Tito, ¿y en otros países? ¿Y su traducción al inglés?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola. Quisira saber algunas de las variaciones de los diminutivos de los nombres según el país. 


Estas son para México, pueden ser iguales o diferentes en otros países:

Beto para Alberto, Roberto, y a veces para Humberto.
Pepe para José.
Paco y Pancho para Francisco.
Concha para Concepción. (los argentinos pueden evitar sus comentarios para este nombre por favor.)
Susi o Susy para Susana
Chelo para Consuelo
Lulú para Lourdes

Tito, ¿Para qué nombre es Tito?

Fito y Rudi o Rudy para Rodolfo.
Güicho creo que para Carlos, en México. (no estoy seguro)
Rosi o Rosy para Rosa.
Lalo para Eduardo.


Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Kibramoa

Francisco => Quico
Héctor =>  Tito
Refugio => Cuco
Luis => Lucho, Güicho 

Robert => Rob, Bobbie, Bob
Michael => Mike
Margaret => Peggy, Margie, Marg


----------



## oso

Kibramoa said:


> Francisco => Quico
> Héctor =>  Tito
> Refugio => Cuco
> Luis => Lucho, Güicho
> 
> Robert => Rob, Bobbie, Bob
> Michael => Mike
> Margaret => Peggy, Margie, Marg



  Quico.  En México es Federico, como el del Chavo del 8.  Tienes razón.  Luis es Güicho, no Carlos.

  Beto es Bobby.
  Pepe es Joe, Joey.


----------



## emaestro

Why did I think that Tito was for Timoteo?


----------



## oso

Una pregunta, ¿En qué parte de México se les dice Quico a los Franciscos?  Yo nunca había oído eso, al menos no en la Ciudad de México.

Carlitos = Charly

      = Dave?


----------



## the boss

Tito es para Ernesto
Güicho es para Luis
Joe para Joseph
Rick, Dick for Richard
Vince for Vincent
Enzo for Vincenzo
Danny for Daniel
Greg for Gregory


----------



## oso

the boss said:


> Tito es para Ernesto
> Güicho es para Luis
> Joe para Joseph
> Rick, Dick for Richard
> Vince for Vincent
> Enzo for Vincenzo
> Danny for Daniel
> Greg for Gregory



  Tito parece que es para muchos nombres.

  Ernesto también es Neto.
  Chente para Vicente.

    Terry?  Ron?

Gracias.


----------



## oso

Quique para Enrique.

    Y Henry?


----------



## jio

Unos cuantos más...

Alberto - Beto ~ *Albert - Bert*

José - Pepe ~* Joseph - Joe/Joey*

Francisco - Pancho/Paco  ~ *Francis - Fran*

Luis - Lucho, Güicho ~ *Lewis - Louie

*Rodolfo - Fito/Rudi/Rudy ~ *Rudolph - Rudy/Rudi (lo mismo)

*PD: *Dave* viene de David, *Ron* de Ronald y *Terry* de Terence.


----------



## beardouk

In English:

Albert or Humbert -> Bert
Robert -> Bob, Bobby
John -> Jack
Joseph -> Joe
Andrew -> Andy
Christopher -> Chris, Kit
William -> Will, Bill
Francis -> Frank
Stephen -> Steve
Richard -> Rick, Dick


----------



## silvester

Hello,
Tito pude ser para cualquier nombre que termine en "tito"
 Ejemplo: Rober*tito*, Ernes*tito..*


----------



## pecosita

Bety =  Beatriz
Cheli/Chely  =  Aracely


----------



## oso

jio said:


> Unos cuantos más...
> 
> Alberto - Beto ~ *Albert - Bert*
> 
> José - Pepe ~* Joseph - Joe/Joey*
> 
> Francisco - Pancho/Paco  ~ *Francis - Fran*
> 
> Luis - Lucho, Güicho ~ *Lewis - Louie
> 
> *Rodolfo - Fito/Rudi/Rudy ~ *Rudolph - Rudy/Rudi (lo mismo)
> 
> *PD: *Dave* viene de David, *Ron* de Ronald y *Terry* de Terrence.





Una pregunta.  ¿Cuál es la diferencia de Frank y Francis?  ¿Son diferentes?


----------



## the boss

what does Chuck stand for?


----------



## pecosita

*Tito* puede ser el diminutivo para cualquier nombre..


----------



## the boss

You do not call a little Pepe Tito, do you? Not little Hugo? Or little Juan?
Tito is not for all names


----------



## beardouk

Antigua: Henry -> Hal
Cockney: Terrance/Terry -> Tel


----------



## Loob

the boss said:


> what does Chuck stand for?


 
Charles


----------



## jio

oso said:


> Una pregunta.  ¿Cuál es la diferencia de Frank y Francis?  ¿Son diferentes?


Ah, se me había olvidado "Frank"... eso es otra manera de llamar a alguien que tiene el nombre "Francis", y de hecho probablemente más común que "Fran".


----------



## beardouk

Charles -> Chuck


----------



## pecosita

the boss said:


> You do not call a little Pepe Tito, do you? Not little Hugo? Or little Juan?
> Tito is not for all names


 

Huguito 
Pepito 
Juanito
Luisito 
Miguelito

Pretty much you can call everyone TITO.. if you want to!


----------



## the boss

Vicky for Victoria
Liv for Olivia
Chris for Christina or Christian


----------



## oso

the boss said:


> You do not call a little Pepe Tito, do you? Not little Hugo? Or little Juan?
> Tito is not for all names



Sólo suena bien con los nombres que terminan en  "'-to", creo.


----------



## oso

the boss said:


> Vicky for Victoria
> Liv for Olivia
> Chris for Christina or Christian



  ¿y Tina?

Coco es Socorro.


----------



## the boss

Pecosita: Of course you cannot call all of them Tito!!!. So, from now on you are Tita


----------



## pecosita

the boss said:


> Pecosita: Of course you cannot call all of them Tito!!!. So, from now on you are Tita


 
Ok.


----------



## the boss

Trish for Patricia
Pat for Patrick
Leo for Leonel or León (it is a name !!!)
Tavo for Octavio o Gustavo
Checo for Sergio
Fer for Fernando (a)
Teto for Héctor
Tony for Antonio or Anthony
NIck for Nicholas 
Nico for Nicolás


----------



## Kibramoa

Més bien Tito ha de darse como mote para niños, no tanto que equivalga a un nombre --mi teoria. 

Por ejemplo, en inglés se usa mucho "JAY" y en realidad el hombre puede llamarse Joseph o Jacob y usa la inicial como diminutivo/apodo.

Ignacio => Nacho


----------



## beardouk

John -> Johnny (!)

y las mujeres ?

Elizabeth -> Liz, Lizzy, Beth, Bess
Ellen -> Nell
Susan -> Sue
Jennifer -> Jenny


----------



## pecosita

The Boss

TITO it's not the short name for any masculine name, but it could certainly be used as diminitive for any name.


----------



## the boss

Pecosita (or Tita).

I am usually in touch with little boys since my little son is part of a soccer team.

No mother tells Tito to her sons. Maybe Raulito, Juliancito, Arturito, but not Tito. Just Ernesto's mother calls him Tito,

Cheers


----------



## oso

beardouk said:


> John -> Johnny (!)
> 
> y las mujeres ?
> 
> Elizabeth -> Liz, Lizzy, Beth, Bess
> Ellen -> Nell
> Susan -> Sue
> Jennifer -> Jenny



Oh!  Elizabeth = Isabel

    Isabel -->  Chabela  (no sé si sólo en México o en todos lados)


----------



## oso

¿Y Jonathan?

Nathaniel --> Nate


----------



## beardouk

oso said:


> ¿y Tina?


 
Christina -> Tina


----------



## Kibramoa

Me hicieron dudar con lo de Francisco => Quico. Ya lo busqué: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francisco pero ahí dice Kiko.


----------



## the boss

Nat for Natalia
Moy for Moisés
Abe for Abraham
Liz for Elizabeth


----------



## fsabroso

Buenas noches a todos:

Este hilo queda cerrado porque se trata de una búsqueda de términos y no de una traducción específica que tan sólo puede desembocar en una lista interminable poco práctica de consultar.

El hilo será borrado dentro de poco.

Gracias por vuestra atención.


----------

